# Best 8-16 GB Thumb Drive



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking for a durable, fast thumb drive with 8-16 GB capacity. 

I've seen alot but wonder if anyone has specific experience and recommendation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Had a fast 8gig drive for 12 months, works great. Jetflash is the name. check here.
http://www.offtek.co.uk/highspeeddrives.php?subcat=66


----------

